# new guy from France



## VFF (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to archery talk!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to AT, nice to see you finally made it :thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

JMG-LGR.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bienvenue à archerytalk! êtes-vous couramment l'anglais aussi?


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Bienvenue Discuter Tir à l'arc. Profitez:beer:


----------



## JMG-LGR (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for yours welcomes


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Oui oui welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

